# Schnabel Car in Action



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

There was some talk before on the forum of Schnabel Cars. Here is what appears to be a MOW Consist with one of the largest Schnabel cars in the U.S. in action.

http://youtu.be/QePzQ_Gr300


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool. Those big schnabel cars are pretty cool, even more so when they actually have a load.

Just a note though, MOW stand for maintenance of way. This train is a special move (necessitated by the extreme size of the schnabel car), but it is most certainly not MOW.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> Cool. Those big schnabel cars are pretty cool, even more so when they actually have a load.
> 
> Just a note though, MOW stand for maintenance of way. This train is a special move (necessitated by the extreme size of the schnabel car), but it is most certainly not MOW.


I assumed it was a MOW consist only because of the second to last car that looks like a crew car of some sort and the first car looked like it had rail type stuff on it. 

I familiarized myself with the Schnabel history when Sawgunner was selling an MTH one here on the boards...


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The caboose is a rider car that tags along with the schnabel. Because the car when loaded is so big, clearances are a huge issue, and the schnabel will actually have a crew in those cabs to adjust the car using built in hydraulics to avoid obstructions. Dimensional trains are severely speed-limited. The other flat cars are idlers, and the blue frames on them appear to be made to attach between the halves of the schnabel to form part of the load support structure.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a loaded Schnabel....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1eYrnbBuVA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO7xcQq0EXU


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> The caboose is a rider car that tags along with the schnabel. Because the car when loaded is so big, clearances are a huge issue, and the schnabel will actually have a crew in those cabs to adjust the car using built in hydraulics to avoid obstructions. Dimensional trains are severely speed-limited. The other flat cars are idlers, and the blue frames on them appear to be made to attach between the halves of the schnabel to form part of the load support structure.


thanks for the info...I love being able to learn new things..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> The caboose is a rider car that tags along with the schnabel. Because the car when loaded is so big, clearances are a huge issue, and the schnabel will actually have a crew in those cabs to adjust the car using built in hydraulics to avoid obstructions. Dimensional trains are severely speed-limited. The other flat cars are idlers, and the blue frames on them appear to be made to attach between the halves of the schnabel to form part of the load support structure.


Ha ha ... while I was watching the vid, and saw those paint-scraping overhead clearances, I thought (in a silly way), "why don't they just let some air out of the tires when they drive under the bridge?!?" Then, I read your post above ... I guess they do, in fact, do something pretty much along those lines. Cool!

Thanks for the info!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

In the 2nd video I posted at about 1:30 you can see them lower the load to clear the bridge


----------

